
Generating Natural Language Inference Chains with Sequence-2-Sequence Networks - chlestakoff
http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01404
======
ilyaeck
Interesting results - it's a pity there is no theoretical justification
whatsoever, like with most of the deep-nets papers.

